# Alum Lake Duck Hunting



## Fishin' -n- Grinnin'

Hello,

I'm new to the Columbus Ohio area and plan to hunt from my boat at Alum Creek Lake this duck season. Heard that there is a drawing for shoreline waterfowl blinds and boat hunters can hunt anywhere without a blind location as long as they heave proper distance to the shore bound folk. Could anyone give me an idea what to expect on opening day at Alum lake? Is the lake packed with hunters? Does DNR provide maps with shore blind locations so I dont set-up on someone? Is one area of the lake more crowded than another? Is it like the fishing pressure now where everybody flocks to the lake for the weekend and the week days are dead?

Your thoughts and suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Ben


----------



## sc83

If it's like hunting CC the pressure is un-godly the first week, then it slows down a bit.Best bet on finding out where the blinds are is to contact the district office. Hope that helps some.


----------



## WalleyeGuy

Pull into the rangers office at the lake and they should be able to provide the basic info you are looking for.
maps and locations and shooting zones and such.


----------



## Fishin' -n- Grinnin'

Thanks ya'll! That helps. I have been spending some time trolling the lake for muskie and paying attention to the areas that would be best for setting up a blind. Does Alum have a winter pool level? Down south in Kentucky they drain the lakes down about 15 feet to accomodate melting snow and the wet weather that is usually associated with the winter months. The area that I have been scoping out that would be best is the north western area after the second bridge. Looks like one would get a good wind break and if the birds are flying with the wind and migrating south, then as they pass overhead they could circle back to the set-up. You know that rest,... Boom,... Boom,... yea! Duck


----------



## onthewater

The typical winter drawdown is 3 feet below summer pool but most years it is more than that due to all the water pulled out in the summer for consumption. This summer the lake level is holding up well though.
Also, If you are going to hunt the early Goose or first segment of duck season over ther expect boaters and fisherman to give you alot of grief. My advise would be to hunt somewhere else then.


----------



## BigChessie

There are no ducks in Ohio


----------



## beatsworkin

BigChessie is right....but there are plenty of duck "hunters". 

Ben, if it is like other lakes that I have guarded, I mean hunted, on opening day, it is nuts. Perhaps with what the prices of fuel, ammo, etc... are this year, it will help keep the idiots at home more often, but I doubt it. 

You best bet is to find a small swamp or out of the way pond with less pressure for opening weekend. If I had to hunt a state park lake, I would go up the creek and away from the crowds, just make sure you stay on state ground or you are trespassing if you, your boat, oar, anchor, decoy anchors, etc...are touching the bottom or bank or tied to anything on private property. You can do a float, but to stop and hunt, or go retrieve a bird you have to have permission from the owner. In Ohio, the landowner owns the bottom of the stream but not the water.

Check around and knock on doors and you might get permission somewhere.


----------

